# Starter problems



## kevinski (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a 96 sportsman 400. It won't start and I've been troubleshooting it. First I found that the solenoid was bad and not working. I replaced it and now the starter seems to not be working. I checked with my multimeter to see if it was getting power to the starter and it's getting 12V when I hit the start button but I don't hear anything at the starter. I tried to pull start it to make sure it will run and at first it was extremely hard to pull. Now it feels like it's not even catching inside the pull start mechanism. It just pulls and retracts freely. What are some opinions of the problem? I don't want to start throwing money at it now without knowing where the real problem is.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Your starter and your recoil are seperate from each other. You may be having two different issues.

My starter went out over a year ago, I rode it for 5months by pull rope finally I broke down and fixed it. My suggestion if you need to "replace" your starter is to take it somewhere and have it rebuilt. To fix mine was a 1/4 the price of a new one.

My starter removal required removing both clutches and the clutch housing. Dont know what your machine will be like so good luck.


----------



## smokedawg (Mar 6, 2011)

dont replace the starter yet!!! get a good ground with some jumper cables and peel back the cap on the top of the starter and bump that with the positive side and ittal turn ove rthe starter


----------

